# is it true



## krrt (Dec 16, 2007)

hi 
i really like the snowflake eels (i think thats waht they are called)
but i was told i cant pu them in a tank with clowns and damsels (basically in a community tank) just wondering if it was true


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

well i wouldn't know for sure but i would do some research on it


----------



## gymnothorax (Sep 20, 2007)

as they get larger they are potential fish eaters as well as excellent escape artists


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

So you probably would want a seperate tank with a lid.


----------

